# New site for composers - Build your own music library with Composerly



## composerly (Dec 16, 2014)

Thought V.I. Control would be interested in a new site I'm building. It's called Composerly. It accesses your SoundCloud account and wraps your music in a simple, searchable interface. It's your own personal music library. Great for licensing and pitching your music to clients.

I'm currently looking for beta testers. So please sign up if you're interested.
*https://composerly.com*
All feedback is welcome. Thanks!


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 16, 2014)

*Here's how it works

Composerly connects to your music on SoundCloud and wraps it in a beautiful package so it's a joy for clients to search and listen to. Here's all you need to do:


Upload your songs to SoundCloud.com
Provide good genre and keyword information for your songs
Login to Composerly with your SoundCloud account
That's it! Now you have your very own searchable music library to send to your clients
*
Sounds interesting. Do you have your own proprietary search algorithm, or do you use google's? Someone else's?

The two things I am not understanding from the above is:

1) Is this for the composer to search, or the client?
2) What do you get out of this? Or are you generously providing a service to the industry?

Thanks.


----------



## composerly (Dec 16, 2014)

> Sounds interesting. Do you have your own proprietary search algorithm, or do you use google's? Someone else's?


It's mine, but it's more of a filter than a search algorithm. It's simply looking for certain keywords in the title, genre, and tags of your songs.



> 1) Is this for the composer to search, or the client?


This is a promotional tool for a composer to send to his or her clients.



> 2) What do you get out of this? Or are you generously providing a service to the industry?


Right now, I'm providing a service for my fellow composers. But If enough interest is generated, I'll most likely start charging for it.


----------



## musicformedia (Dec 17, 2014)

Been using it a few days now. I think its awesome!

I've been looking for a way to allow my clients access to all of my tracks in an easy to view interface, without them being public on Soundcloud.

You just setup Composerly, create a password to access your library and give it to your clients. Then everytime you create a cue, upload it privately to Soundcloud, and anyone with access to your Composerly library will be able to see all of your tracks.


----------



## MichaelL (Dec 17, 2014)

Sounds like a great idea. 

How are folks dealing with the problem of music theft from Soundcloud? Has that improved?


----------



## composerly (Dec 17, 2014)

> How are folks dealing with the problem of music theft from Soundcloud? Has that improved?


It hasn't gotten any better. Most of the hacks for illegally downloading SoundCloud tracks still work. But I recently added two features to Composerly that I think will help:

1) Password protection your library
and
2) Displaying private SoundCloud tracks

In other words, if you mark a track as private in SoundCloud, it's not only hidden from the public, but those download hacks no longer work (or at least the ones I tested). Then you can authorize Composerly to display those private tracks in your library. And on top of that, you can lock your whole page with a single password. So only the people with the password can see/listen to your music.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Dec 17, 2014)

composerly @ Wed Dec 17 said:


> 2) Displaying private SoundCloud tracks
> 
> In other words, if you mark a track as private in SoundCloud, it's not only hidden from the public, but those download hacks no longer work (or at least the ones I tested). Then you can authorize Composerly to display those private tracks in your library.


How did you know I wanted this very feature? You read minds or something?


----------



## MichaelL (Dec 17, 2014)

composerly @ Wed Dec 17 said:


> > How are folks dealing with the problem of music theft from Soundcloud? Has that improved?
> 
> 
> It hasn't gotten any better. Most of the hacks for illegally downloading SoundCloud tracks still work. But I recently added two features to Composerly that I think will help:
> ...




Excellent! Thank you!


----------



## AC986 (Dec 17, 2014)

This not really a music library per se is it? It looks like somewhere that individuals store music with pretty pictures. Looks very nice but surely no one is gong to download anything for serious use from SC.

A music library has one very important facility, namel distribution. It's great for sending examples to clients but a true music library deals with all that for composers.

Don't really get it, but looks good and good luck with it all.


----------



## markwind (Dec 18, 2014)

I'll be signing up. You're service might be exactly what I need.. But because I won't be fully dependent on it for a while to come I'd love to enter the beta .


----------



## Lawson. (Dec 18, 2014)

Looks very interesting! Just signed up; hope I get my invite soon! :D


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Dec 18, 2014)

Signed up for Beta, was accepted yesterday morning, have not been able to log in yet. Site gives "login system problems"message


----------



## composerly (Dec 20, 2014)

Michael K. Bain @ Thu Dec 18 said:


> Signed up for Beta, was accepted yesterday morning, have not been able to log in yet. Site gives "login system problems"message



Login problems should be fixed now. Will be sending out new invitations this weekend. Thanks for everyone who signed up. Looking forward to your feedback.


----------

